# Late season river pike



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

What's the best lures? I have a spot where I would catch them in the summer and I'm tagged out for deer so I've been pretty bored lately. Any suggestions?


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Chrome and blue stickbaits work pretty good for me.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I fish pike all winter, suspending sticks are good, almost too good. The pike inhale them and its a real pain to get out with all those trebles, be prepaired. Silver and blue little cleo spoons are always good. Let them fall to the bottom every so often and be ready when you start your retrieve. Also i have had luck this fall with black spinnerbaits. Hope this helps, good luck


----------

